
Spleen – Monospaced bitmap fonts - zdw
https://www.cambus.net/spleen-monospaced-bitmap-fonts/
======
gus_massa
I would be better to have some screenshots of the font at small sizes, if the
main objetive is to have as much text as possible in a small screen with a
small font.

